# Is Kim Jong-Il’s ghost controlling the weather?



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'll go out on a limb and say no.

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/kim-jong-il-ghost-controlling-weather-204624280.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I thought the weather was always the same in Hell. Oh wait, did I just say that out loud?


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> I thought the weather was always the same in Hell. Oh wait, did I just say that out loud?


Too true. Burn in hell, KJI!
Guy couldn't control himself, much less the weather.


----------

